# Lyon : Bouffe de janvier 2006



## etudiant69 (6 Janvier 2006)

Suite à ce fil, on a décidé à l'occasion de la Keynote de la semaine prochaine de se faire une bouffe entre Macgéen(ne)s lyonnais et des alentours (en fait, c'est surtout une excuse pour aller picoler :rose:   )

Ca devrait se passer le samedi 14 ou le vendredi 13 (perso j'ai une grosse préférence pour le samedi  )

Si vous êtes partants, postez ici.

En espérant qu'on soit nombreux et qu'on passe une bonne soirée (bien arrosée )


----------



## El_ChiCo (6 Janvier 2006)

Vous avez de la chance, je serai là  

Avec plaisir pour moi, 13 ou 14, peu importe. Enfin je crois...


----------



## Taho! (6 Janvier 2006)

plutôt samedi que vendredi si vous voulez que je vienne


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Janvier 2006)

vendredi je bosse et elKBron ne peut venir que le samedi, donc on peut dors et déjà dire samedi


----------



## cl97 (6 Janvier 2006)

......... Je suis au ski ce week-end... Fais ch..... J'ai promis, je peux vraiment pas me désengager.


----------



## Nathalex (6 Janvier 2006)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> ......... Je suis au ski ce week-end... Fais ch..... J'ai promis, je peux vraiment pas me désengager.



Je crains que ce ne soit la même chose de mon côté. Sauf, si le temps est trop défavorable en station !


----------



## nekura (6 Janvier 2006)

Désolé, à ces dates je serai en déplacement à l'étranger... :/


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Janvier 2006)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> ......... Je suis au ski ce week-end... Fais ch..... J'ai promis, je peux vraiment pas me désengager.


Pô grave, la prochaine fois on pourra compter sur toi 


PS: il est joli ton bureau


----------



## golf (6 Janvier 2006)

*Bouffe lyonnaise de janvier 2006*

*Samedi 14 janvier 2006*

*Lieu : à déterminer*​






- 
- 






- 






-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Janvier 2006)

*Bouffe lyonnaise de janvier 2006*


*Samedi 14 janvier 2006*

*Lieu : à déterminer*​ 






- etudiant69
- 






- 






- cl97
- boddy
- Nathalex
- nekura


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (6 Janvier 2006)

*Bouffe lyonnaise de janvier 2006*


*Samedi 14 janvier 2006*

*Lieu : à déterminer*​ 






- etudiant69
- Taho!
-
__
2






- 






- cl97
- boddy
- Nathalex
- nekura


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (6 Janvier 2006)

Merci golf ! 

Un petit mailing auprès des lyonnais serait une bonne idée  je bouge mes grenoblois pour voir !


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Merci golf !
> 
> Un petit mailing auprès des lyonnais serait une bonne idée  je bouge mes grenoblois pour voir !


Mailing fait


----------



## tib51 (6 Janvier 2006)

Flute!!!!! Décidement je n'ai jamais de chance! C'est encore un week end ou je ne suis pas là!
Désolé (encore un fois)! Tenez nous au courant des prochaines fois!
PS, j'ai pas réussi à m'inscrire dans la liste de golf, j'ai un message d'erreur au moment ou je tente de le poster......


----------



## chupastar (6 Janvier 2006)

Moi je peux vendredi mais pas samedi... Je bosse tard samedi...


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Janvier 2006)

*Bouffe lyonnaise de janvier 2006*



*Samedi 14 janvier 2006*

*Lieu : à déterminer*​ 






- etudiant69
- Taho!
-
__
2






- Chupastar (ok pour le vendredi, mais finit tard le samedi )






- cl97
- boddy
- Nathalex
- nekura
- tib51


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## El_ChiCo (6 Janvier 2006)

*Bouffe lyonnaise de janvier 2006*



*Samedi 14 janvier 2006*

*Lieu : à déterminer*​ 






- etudiant69
- Taho!
- El_ChiCo
-
__
3






- Chupastar (ok pour le vendredi, mais finit tard le samedi )






- cl97
- boddy
- Nathalex
- nekura
- tib51


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Goupil99 (6 Janvier 2006)

Désolé, ma soirée est déjà bloquée... ça sera pour une prochaine fois.

PS : piccolez pas trop tout de même


----------



## chupastar (6 Janvier 2006)

Une seule solution: reporter ça un jour plus tôt, c'est à dire le vendredi! (pas celui d'après j'ai déjà une soirée!)


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Janvier 2006)

*Bouffe lyonnaise de janvier 2006*



*Samedi 14 janvier 2006*

*Lieu : à déterminer*​ 






- etudiant69
- Taho!
- El_ChiCo
-
__
3






- Chupastar (ok pour le vendredi, mais finit tard le samedi )






- cl97
- boddy
- Nathalex
- nekura
- tib51
- Goupil99


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (6 Janvier 2006)

si c'est vendredi, ça va être chaud pour moi.


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> si c'est vendredi, ça va être chaud pour moi.


Mais ce sera le samedi


----------



## Macintosheux (6 Janvier 2006)

*Bouffe lyonnaise de janvier 2006*



*Samedi 14 janvier 2006*

*Lieu : à déterminer*​ 







- etudiant69
- Taho!
- El_ChiCo
- Macintosheux / Sylvain
-
__
4






- Chupastar (ok pour le vendredi, mais finit tard le samedi )






- cl97
- boddy
- Nathalex
- nekura
- tib51
- Goupil99


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Macintosheux (6 Janvier 2006)

Content de te voir Taho! ça fait un moment !
La dernière fois ça c'était pas fait, mais là ça va saigner  

Dans l'autre topic pour le resto, je proposais la brasserie des Célestins, je soumet au vote


----------



## elKBron (6 Janvier 2006)

*Bouffe lyonnaise de janvier 2006*​ 


*Samedi 14 janvier 2006*

*Lieu : à déterminer*​ 






- etudiant69
- Taho!
- El_ChiCo
- Macintosheux / Sylvain
- elKBron
__
5






- Chupastar (ok pour le vendredi, mais finit tard le samedi )






- cl97
- boddy
- Nathalex
- nekura
- tib51
- Goupil99


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Seiken (6 Janvier 2006)

*Bouffe lyonnaise de janvier 2006*​ 


*Samedi 14 janvier 2006*

*Lieu : à déterminer*​ 






- etudiant69
- Taho!
- El_ChiCo
- Macintosheux / Sylvain
- elKBron
__
5






- Chupastar (ok pour le vendredi, mais finit tard le samedi )
- Seiken






- cl97
- boddy
- Nathalex
- nekura
- tib51
- Goupil99


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2006)

*Bouffe lyonnaise de janvier 2006*​ 


*Samedi 14 janvier 2006*

*Lieu : à déterminer*​ 






- etudiant69
- Taho!
- El_ChiCo
- Macintosheux / Sylvain
- elKBron
__
5






- Chupastar (ok pour le vendredi, mais finit tard le samedi )
- Seiken
- odré





- cl97
- boddy
- Nathalex
- nekura
- tib51
- Goupil99


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## playaman (6 Janvier 2006)

*Bouffe lyonnaise de janvier 2006*​ 


*Samedi 14 janvier 2006*

*Lieu : à déterminer*​ 






- etudiant69
- Taho!
- El_ChiCo
- Macintosheux / Sylvain
- elKBron
__
5






- Chupastar (ok pour le vendredi, mais finit tard le samedi )
- Seiken
- odré
- playaman (si je suis pas de garde avec plaisir)





- cl97
- boddy
- Nathalex
- nekura
- tib51
- Goupil99


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (6 Janvier 2006)

Pour une première, ça démarre pas mal !


----------



## elKBron (6 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Pour une première, ça démarre pas mal !


meme si un coup de starter serait le bienvenu


----------



## Taho! (6 Janvier 2006)

starter ?


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> starter ?


Vroum !


----------



## Yuls (6 Janvier 2006)

*Bouffe lyonnaise de janvier 2006*​ 


*Samedi 14 janvier 2006*

*Lieu : à déterminer*​ 






- etudiant69
- Taho!
- El_ChiCo
- Macintosheux / Sylvain
- elKBron
- Yuls
__
6






- Chupastar (ok pour le vendredi, mais finit tard le samedi )
- Seiken
- odré
- playaman (si je suis pas de garde avec plaisir)





- cl97
- boddy
- Nathalex
- nekura
- tib51
- Goupil99


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Janvier 2006)

*Bouffe lyonnaise de janvier 2006*​ 


*Samedi 14 janvier 2006*

*Lieu : à déterminer*​ 






- etudiant69
- Taho!
- El_ChiCo
- Macintosheux / Sylvain
- elKBron
- Yuls
__
6






- Seiken
- odré
- playaman (si je suis pas de garde avec plaisir)






- cl97
- boddy
- Nathalex
- nekura
- tib51
- Goupil99
- Chupastar

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## ThiGre (7 Janvier 2006)

*Bouffe lyonnaise de janvier 2006*


*Samedi 14 janvier 2006*

*Lieu : à déterminer*​ 






- etudiant69
- Taho!
- El_ChiCo
- Macintosheux / Sylvain
- elKBron
- Yuls
- ThiGre (Taho, on peut s'arranger pour faire un taxi ?)
__
7






- Seiken
- odré
- playaman (si je suis pas de garde avec plaisir)







- cl97
- boddy
- Nathalex
- nekura
- tib51
- Goupil99
- Chupastar


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (7 Janvier 2006)

*Bouffe lyonnaise de janvier 2006*


*Samedi 14 janvier 2006*

*Lieu : à déterminer*​ 






- etudiant69
- Taho!
- El_ChiCo
- Macintosheux / Sylvain
- elKBron
- Yuls
- ThiGre
- Maydew (via PG)
__
8






- Seiken
- odré
- playaman (si je suis pas de garde avec plaisir)







- cl97
- boddy
- Nathalex
- nekura
- tib51
- Goupil99
- Chupastar

*Covoiturage*
- Depuis *Grenoble* en Taho!Mobile : ThiGre, Maydew 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Yuls (7 Janvier 2006)

*Bouffe lyonnaise de janvier 2006*


*Samedi 14 janvier 2006*

*Lieu : à déterminer*​ 






- etudiant69
- Taho!
- El_ChiCo
- Macintosheux / Sylvain
- elKBron
- Yuls
- ThiGre
- Maydew (via PG)
- Jérémy Hourdin (via Yuls)
__
9






- Seiken
- odré
- playaman (si je suis pas de garde avec plaisir)







- cl97
- boddy
- Nathalex
- nekura
- tib51
- Goupil99
- Chupastar

*Covoiturage*
- Depuis *Grenoble* en Taho!Mobile : ThiGre, Maydew 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## iTof (10 Janvier 2006)

*Bouffe lyonnaise de janvier 2006*


*Samedi 14 janvier 2006*

*Lieu : à déterminer*​ 






- etudiant69
- Taho!
- El_ChiCo
- Macintosheux / Sylvain
- elKBron
- Yuls
- ThiGre
- Maydew (via PG)
- Jérémy Hourdin (via Yuls)
__
9






- Seiken
- odré
- playaman (si je suis pas de garde avec plaisir)
- iTof rose:, mais si je viens, je viens accompagné... merci pour le "*starter*"  :love







- cl97
- boddy
- Nathalex
- nekura
- tib51
- Goupil99
- Chupastar

*Covoiturage*
- Depuis *Grenoble* en Taho!Mobile : ThiGre, Maydew 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (10 Janvier 2006)

Heuuu...

*Bouffe lyonnaise de janvier 2006*


*Samedi 14 janvier 2006*

*Lieu : à déterminer*​


----------



## Taho! (10 Janvier 2006)

glofounet a raison, c'est limite samedi ! 

Etudiaaaaaaaaaant !


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Janvier 2006)

Arf 

Macintosheux avait proposé la brasserie des célestins comme resto

vu qu'il n'y a que sa proposition,
on ira à la brasserie des célestins


----------



## elKBron (10 Janvier 2006)

ca roule 
bon, a quelle heure, et pour se reconnaitre, faut un piercing apple dans le nez ?


----------



## ThiGre (10 Janvier 2006)

Ou un nano en boucle d'oreille ???


----------



## elKBron (10 Janvier 2006)

ThiGre a dit:
			
		

> Ou un nano en boucle d'oreille ???


mieux vaut le nano, oui... le mini est deja trop lourd... sauf si on veut ressembler a Buddha


----------



## Taho! (10 Janvier 2006)

Etudiant, tu mets à jour la liste avec un petit plan d'accès ? 

J'aurais deux grenoblois à mon bord, mon chapeau servira de mot de passe


----------



## elKBron (10 Janvier 2006)

tu te gare plcae bellecour. le restau est place des celestins, en direction de la saone sur ta droite dans cette direction


----------



## hegemonikon (11 Janvier 2006)

Euh, je retrouve enfin un ordinateur :love:, j'arriviste , je débarque 

C'est où ? c'est quand ? c'est bientôt ?

PS: Enfin libre


----------



## Taho! (11 Janvier 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> C'est où ? c'est quand ? c'est bientôt ?


C'est samedi !


----------



## macelene (11 Janvier 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Euh, je retrouve enfin un ordinateur :love:, j'arriviste , je débarque
> 
> C'est où ? c'est quand ? c'est bientôt ?
> 
> PS: Enfin libre



 Hegemonikon...  te revoilà.. ça faisait un bout   :love: 

Bon trop tard pour moi... ... mais bon partie remise... et je viendrais acompagnée de Loudjena  


Je ferais signe


----------



## Taho! (11 Janvier 2006)

*Bouffe lyonnaise de janvier 2006*


*Samedi 14 janvier 2006*

*Lieu : à déterminer*​ 







- etudiant69
- Taho!
- El_ChiCo
- Macintosheux / Sylvain
- elKBron
- Yuls
- ThiGre
- Maydew (via PG)
- Jérémy Hourdin (via Yuls)
__
9






- Seiken
- odré
- playaman (si je suis pas de garde avec plaisir)
- iTof rose:, mais si je viens, je viens accompagné... merci pour le "*starter*"  :love







- cl97
- boddy
- Nathalex
- nekura
- tib51
- Goupil99
- Chupastar

*Covoiturage*
- Depuis *Grenoble* en Taho!Mobile : ThiGre, Maydew 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## hegemonikon (11 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Hegemonikon...  te revoilà.. ça faisait un bout   :love:
> 
> Bon trop tard pour moi... ... mais bon partie remise... et je viendrais acompagnée de Loudjena
> 
> ...



Je suis (toujours) le ténébreux, le veuf, l'inconsolé,
Le prince d'Aquitaine à la tour abolie,
ma seul étoilé est morte,
et mon luth constellé,
porte le soleil noir de la mélancholie :rose:

Désolé belle Hélène, j'arrive comme la cavalerie: trop tard


----------



## hegemonikon (11 Janvier 2006)

Je viens :rose:

Euh où est-ce samedi ?


----------



## Taho! (11 Janvier 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Je viens :rose:
> 
> Euh où est-ce samedi ?


C'est là tout le problème, je n'ai pas l'adresse exacte et j'aimerais bien qu'Etudiant mette à jour la liste avec cette adresse


----------



## hegemonikon (11 Janvier 2006)

Si vous ne savez pas où dormir avec un duvet, je vous accorde, magnanime, une place à la Cx-Rousse au pire :love: (dans un appart chauffé, enfin ce que les 3m80 de plafond permettennt :rateau: )

C'est une bouffe ? Une soiréé ? Une orgie ? un goûter  ?

Bref comme tous les nouveaux convertis je suis avide&#8230;


----------



## elKBron (11 Janvier 2006)

*Bouffe lyonnaise de janvier 2006*


*Samedi 14 janvier 2006*

*Lieu : brasserie des Célestins
10 place des celestins
69002 LYON
*​ 






- etudiant69
- Taho!
- El_ChiCo
- Macintosheux / Sylvain
- elKBron
- Yuls
- ThiGre
- Maydew (via PG)
- Jérémy Hourdin (via Yuls)
__
9






- Seiken
- odré
- playaman (si je suis pas de garde avec plaisir)
- iTof rose:, mais si je viens, je viens accompagné... merci pour le "*starter*"  :love







- cl97
- boddy
- Nathalex
- nekura
- tib51
- Goupil99
- Chupastar

*Covoiturage*
- Depuis *Grenoble* en Taho!Mobile : ThiGre, Maydew 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## elKBron (11 Janvier 2006)

et pour l heure on va se donner une petite marge 19h30 20h00... c est toujours le bordel en fin de journee sur la presqu ile


----------



## Onra (11 Janvier 2006)

*Bouffe lyonnaise de janvier 2006*


*Samedi 14 janvier 2006*

*Lieu : brasserie des Célestins
10 place des celestins
69002 LYON
*​ 






- etudiant69
- Taho!
- El_ChiCo
- Macintosheux / Sylvain
- elKBron
- Yuls
- ThiGre
- Maydew (via PG)
- Jérémy Hourdin (via Yuls)
__
9






- Seiken
- odré
- playaman (si je suis pas de garde avec plaisir)
- iTof rose:, mais si je viens, je viens accompagné... merci pour le "*starter*"  :love







- cl97
- boddy
- Nathalex
- nekura
- tib51
- Goupil99
- Chupastar
- Onra

*Covoiturage*
- Depuis *Grenoble* en Taho!Mobile : ThiGre, Maydew 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Janvier 2006)

Je viens s'y a Melaure et tous les vieux gones du mac :love:


----------



## Taho! (11 Janvier 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Je viens s'y a Melaure et tous les vieux gones du mac :love:


le problème, c'est que je sais jamais quand t'es sérieux ou pas...  
Mélaure ? j'ai failli lui en parler, mais je me suis dit que...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2006)

*Bouffe lyonnaise de janvier 2006*


*Samedi 14 janvier 2006*

*Lieu : brasserie des Célestins
10 place des celestins
69002 LYON
*​ 






- etudiant69
- Taho!
- El_ChiCo
- Macintosheux / Sylvain
- elKBron
- Yuls
- ThiGre
- Maydew (via PG)
- Jérémy Hourdin (via Yuls)
__
9






- Seiken
- playaman (si je suis pas de garde avec plaisir)
- iTof rose:, mais si je viens, je viens accompagné... merci pour le "*starter*"  :love







- cl97
- boddy
- Nathalex
- nekura
- tib51
- Goupil99
- Chupastar
- Onra
- Odré

*Covoiturage*
- Depuis *Grenoble* en Taho!Mobile : ThiGre, Maydew 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Macintosheux (11 Janvier 2006)

Vers 20H donc, samedi ?
Pas de bar avant ?


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Janvier 2006)

Why not ?

Un  bar avant  (et après  )


Une proposition ? 

Désolé, mais cette semaine j'ai été très charette au taf, donc pas trop le temps de poster ici


----------



## elKBron (12 Janvier 2006)

c'est le bar qu'un pote vient d'ouvrir


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Janvier 2006)

Barbarella ? Je savais bien qu'elle était encore sur les forums


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Janvier 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> c'est le bar qu'un pote vient d'ouvrir


Ca a l'air sympa,

mais ce n'est pas tout proche du resto :rose: 


Quelque chose sur la presqu'ile ? (le Shamrock ou l'Albion? )


----------



## elKBron (12 Janvier 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Ca a l'air sympa,
> 
> mais ce n'est pas tout proche du resto :rose:
> 
> ...



mouarf... 15-20min a pieds... c est bon pour la digestion 
mais pas de prob pour aller ailleurs, c etait juste une proposition


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Janvier 2006)

Sinon mon grand coup de coeur :love:
le bar "De l'autre côté du pont" c'est à la guillotière

uniquement du commerce équitable, artisanale ou bio


----------



## elKBron (12 Janvier 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon mon grand coup de coeur :love:
> le bar "De l'autre côté du pont" c'est à la guillotière
> 
> uniquement du commerce équitable, artisanale ou bio


 je vote pour ! la biere bio, c est particulier, mais pas desagreable 
le cadre est marrant... bonnes vieilles tables en bois, idem pour les chaise, bonne ambiance !!!
mais d un  point de vue politique, ils sont un peu trop (auto censure)... arf... pas de politique


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Janvier 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> je vote pour ! la biere bio, c est particulier, mais pas desagreable
> le cadre est marrant... bonnes vieilles tables en bois, idem pour les chaise, bonne ambiance !!!
> mais d un  point de vue politique, ils sont un peu trop (auto censure)... arf... pas de politique


Arf la charte :mouais:

il n'y en aura pas samedi


----------



## elKBron (12 Janvier 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Arf la charte :mouais:
> 
> il n'y en aura pas samedi


ben oui, mais ce serait stupide que ce se finisse en bataille rangée... ayons confiance en notre tolerance et en notre intelligence de la gestion des conflits ideologiques


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Janvier 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> ben oui, mais ce serait stupide que ce se finisse en bataille rangée... ayons confiance en notre tolerance et en notre intelligence de la gestion des conflits ideologiques


:modo: Ouh là pas débat PowerPC vs. x86 SVP, vue l'acctualité, ça va dégénérer


----------



## golf (12 Janvier 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Arf la charte :mouais:


Arf 
Le flood :rateau:


----------



## golf (12 Janvier 2006)

*Bouffe lyonnaise de janvier 2006*

*Samedi 14 janvier 2006

19:30 - 20:00*

*Lieu : brasserie des Célestins
10 place des celestins
69002 LYON*​






- etudiant69
- Taho!
- El_ChiCo
- Macintosheux / Sylvain
- elKBron
- Yuls
- ThiGre
- Maydew (via PG)
- Jérémy Hourdin (via Yuls)
__
9






- Seiken
- playaman 
- iTof 






- cl97
- boddy
- Nathalex
- nekura
- tib51
- Goupil99
- Chupastar
- Onra
- Odré


*Covoiturage*
- Depuis *Grenoble* en Taho!Mobile : ThiGre, Maydew 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Macintosheux (12 Janvier 2006)

Alors par contre lorsque j'ai proposé le bar j'ai complètement oublié le match Lyon Nancy retransmis qu'il y a à 17H15 ! Ayant subi (c'est le mot... :hosto: ) le match aller à Gerland, je me dois de voir le match retour (histoire de trouver une excuse  )
Bon, je ne suis pas obligé de me peinter avant le resto non plus, je vais voir.
Sinon, on peut faire 19H 19H30 bar, puis resto plus tard vers 21H 21H30 ? (aussi ça permettrait des retards (faut bien que j'argumente ))
Tout est possible, c'est vous qui voyez


----------



## El_ChiCo (12 Janvier 2006)

Arf... J'ai un autre truc de fixé en fait...
Désolé de vous laisser tomber maintenant, les gars, mais je peux pas trop annuler l'autre réunion...
Mais je viendrai à l'after, j'ai vu avec Taho! pour vous rejoindre...

Et encore désolé...


----------



## Taho! (12 Janvier 2006)

mais faut pas, on force personne à venir, plusieurs Lyonnais ont décliné l'offre...


----------



## iTof (13 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> mais faut pas, on force personne à venir, plusieurs Lyonnais ont décliné l'offre...


mais pas moi ! :love:

(pour une fois  )

> le programme est-il modifié alors ? Quel horaire ?


----------



## golf (13 Janvier 2006)

*Bouffe lyonnaise de janvier 2006*

*Samedi 14 janvier 2006

19:30 - 20:00*

*Lieu : brasserie des Célestins
10 place des celestins
69002 LYON*​





- etudiant69
- Taho!
- El_ChiCo
- Macintosheux / Sylvain
- elKBron
- Yuls
- ThiGre
- Maydew (via PG)
- Jérémy Hourdin (via Yuls)
__
9






- Seiken
- playaman 
- iTof 






- cl97
- boddy
- Nathalex
- nekura
- tib51
- Goupil99
- Chupastar
- Onra
- Odré


*Covoiturage*
- Depuis *Grenoble* en Taho!Mobile : ThiGre, Maydew 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Janvier 2006)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> mais pas moi ! :love:
> 
> (pour une fois  )
> 
> > le programme est-il modifié alors ? Quel horaire ?


 Tu viens ?


----------



## Seiken (13 Janvier 2006)

*Bouffe lyonnaise de janvier 2006*

*Samedi 14 janvier 2006

19:30 - 20:00*

*Lieu : brasserie des Célestins
10 place des celestins
69002 LYON*​ 





- etudiant69
- Taho!
- El_ChiCo
- Macintosheux / Sylvain
- elKBron
- Yuls
- ThiGre
- Maydew (via PG)
- Jérémy Hourdin (via Yuls)
__
9






- playaman 
- iTof 






- cl97
- boddy
- Nathalex
- nekura
- tib51
- Goupil99
- Chupastar
- Onra
- Odré
 - Seiken (pas une thune et beaucoup de boulot, ce sera pour une autre fois... :s)

*Covoiturage*
- Depuis *Grenoble* en Taho!Mobile : ThiGre, Maydew 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## El_ChiCo (13 Janvier 2006)

*Bouffe lyonnaise de janvier 2006*

*Samedi 14 janvier 2006

19:30 - 20:00*

*Lieu : brasserie des Célestins
10 place des celestins
69002 LYON*​ 






- etudiant69
- Taho!
- Macintosheux / Sylvain
- elKBron
- Yuls
- ThiGre
- Maydew (via PG)
- Jérémy Hourdin (via Yuls)
__
8  Pfff  






- playaman 
- iTof 






- cl97
- boddy
- Nathalex
- nekura
- tib51
- Goupil99
- Chupastar
- Onra
- Odré
 - Seiken (pas une thune et beaucoup de boulot, ce sera pour une autre fois... :s)

*Covoiturage*
- Depuis *Grenoble* en Taho!Mobile : ThiGre, Maydew 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## El_ChiCo (13 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> mais faut pas, on force personne à venir, plusieurs Lyonnais ont décliné l'offre...


C'est surtout pour moi que je suis désolé


----------



## elKBron (13 Janvier 2006)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> *oops, j'avais oublié de me retirer...*


 gaffe... parfois, c'est dangereux... :mouais:
mais euh... t as aussi oublié de corriger le compte total... résultat, maintenant, on a 8=9 ?!?


----------



## El_ChiCo (13 Janvier 2006)

ben le truc c'est que là, quand je compte, je n'arrive qu'à 9...
Donc y'a un gens qui a du oublier de monter le compteur quand il s'est inscrit...

Enfin bref...


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Janvier 2006)

Donc on dit 20h00, brasserie des célestins

et avant à partir de 18h30 - 19h00 : "De l'aiutre côté du pont" (cours gambetta vers M° Guillotière)


----------



## elKBron (13 Janvier 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Donc on dit 20h00, brasserie des célestins
> 
> et avant à partir de 18h30 - 19h00 : "De l'aiutre côté du pont" (cours gambetta vers M° Guillotière)


ca roule... c'est quoi le signe de ralliement ? ben oui... je connais personne, moi...


----------



## El_ChiCo (13 Janvier 2006)

t'inquiète, une bande de MacG users, ca se repère de loin....


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Janvier 2006)

Un verre à la main ou au gosier


----------



## elKBron (13 Janvier 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Un verre à la main ou au gosier


tiiiiin, va falloir que je traverse la ville un verre à la main...


----------



## Macintosheux (13 Janvier 2006)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiète, une bande de MacG users, ca se repère de loin....


Oh que oui !

Bon, j'ai décidé de mettre en pratique un nouveau concept : j'enregistre, et je regarde en rentrant le match comme si il était en direct. Par contre le premier qui me donne le résultat si on a internet ou la radio, je le tue  

À demain à 18H30 de l'autre côté du pont donc !


----------



## El_ChiCo (13 Janvier 2006)

eventuellement, je passerai aussi à la before


----------



## iTof (14 Janvier 2006)

*Bouffe lyonnaise de janvier 2006*

*Samedi 14 janvier 2006

19:30 - 20:00*

*Lieu : brasserie des Célestins
10 place des celestins
69002 LYON*​ 





- etudiant69
- Taho!
- Macintosheux / Sylvain
- elKBron
- Yuls
- ThiGre
- Maydew (via PG)
- Jérémy Hourdin (via Yuls)
- iTof (via moi-même)
__
9  Hummm  






- playaman 






- cl97
- boddy
- Nathalex
- nekura
- tib51
- Goupil99
- Chupastar
- Onra
- Odré
 - Seiken (pas une thune et beaucoup de boulot, ce sera pour une autre fois... :s)

*Covoiturage*
- Depuis *Grenoble* en Taho!Mobile : ThiGre, Maydew
- Depuis *l'Est lyonnais* en iTof mobile :


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (14 Janvier 2006)

La journée commence bien, iTof vient ! :love:

A ce soir !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> La journée commence bien, iTof vient ! :love:
> 
> A ce soir !



fais-lui un bisou de ma part :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (14 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> fais-lui un bisou de ma part :rateau:


ce sera fait, avec plaisir ! :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Janvier 2006)

@ iTof:


----------



## El_ChiCo (14 Janvier 2006)

Donc voilà, moi je viendrai au rendez vous de 18h30 cours gambetta, et puis vers 20h je vous laisserai continuer sans moi.
Et puis si je peux revenir après, c'est pas de refus  :love:


----------



## Taho! (14 Janvier 2006)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Donc voilà, moi je viendrai au rendez vous de 18h30 cours gambetta, et puis vers 20h je vous laisserai continuer sans moi.
> Et puis si je peux revenir après, c'est pas de refus  :love:


Si tu n'es pas avec nous, je t'appelle pour l'after !


----------



## El_ChiCo (14 Janvier 2006)

je savais qu'on pouvait compter sur le gratin de MacG


----------



## playaman (14 Janvier 2006)

*Bouffe lyonnaise de janvier 2006*

*Samedi 14 janvier 2006

19:30 - 20:00*

*Lieu : brasserie des Célestins
10 place des celestins
69002 LYON*​ 





- etudiant69
- Taho!
- Macintosheux / Sylvain
- elKBron
- Yuls
- ThiGre
- Maydew (via PG)
- Jérémy Hourdin (via Yuls)
- iTof (via moi-même)
__
9  Hummm  













- cl97
- boddy
- Nathalex
- nekura
- tib51
- Goupil99
- Chupastar
- Onra
- Odré
 - Seiken (pas une thune et beaucoup de boulot, ce sera pour une autre fois... :s)
- playaman 

*Covoiturage*
- Depuis *Grenoble* en Taho!Mobile : ThiGre, Maydew
- Depuis *l'Est lyonnais* en iTof mobile :


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## playaman (14 Janvier 2006)

Vais faire tranquil pour finir :rateau: 
A la prochaine...


----------



## iTof (14 Janvier 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Je viens :rose:
> 
> Euh où est-ce samedi ?


 alors, Monsieur, tu t'inscris dans la liste ?


----------



## Taho! (14 Janvier 2006)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> alors, Monsieur, tu t'inscris dans la liste ?


Ce sera la surprise ! 

à tout à l'heure !


----------



## iTof (15 Janvier 2006)

bon, ben prem's ! 

150 % de présent par rapport à la liste, c'est super !  Un grand coucou aux Gones du Mac qui nous ont rejoint, aux coucous de passage et aux retours de soirées ! Réunir sur Lyon est une nouvelle fois possible, même si quelques détails d'organisation sont encore à améliorer... Y'avait du très bon en tout cas et LE projet d'AES 3 est lancé. Nous vous tiendrons informé très prochainement ! 
Je prépare une 'tite rétro en image pour vous assurer que Lyon by night, c'est beau :love: 
Un grand merci aux participantes et aux participants et à très bientôt !!!


----------



## El_ChiCo (15 Janvier 2006)

Ben deu'z alors...

enfin j'ai pas fait grand chose moi : pas pu aller au resto parce que j'ai calculé 4 fois les bénéfices que ca pouvait nous rapporter...


----------



## iTof (15 Janvier 2006)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Ben deu'z alors...
> 
> enfin j'ai pas fait grand chose moi : pas pu aller au resto parce que j'ai calculé 4 fois les bénéfices que ca pouvait nous rapporter...


bah, ces étudiants à l'INSA qui se comportent comme des étudiants de Sup' de Co... tous des cost-killer


----------



## El_ChiCo (15 Janvier 2006)

Attends quelques jours (heures), tu verra à quoi ça me sert de calculer les benefices...


----------



## Taho! (15 Janvier 2006)

Les Grenoblois sont bien rentrés !
Une bonne bouffe, une belle virée nocturne dans Lyon et quelques bons délires, en attendant l'ÆS, la vraie ! :love:

Bon, dodo, la route m'a crevé !


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Janvier 2006)

Bonne soirée, on remet ça bientôt


----------



## elKBron (15 Janvier 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Bonne soirée, on remet ça bientôt


oui bonne soiree , et on remet ca bientot aussi...  ...
bon c'est pas le tout, 8heures de route m attendent... alors bonne journée à tous !


----------



## Yuls (15 Janvier 2006)

Merci à tous pour cette soirée très sympa  

En attendant la prochaine AES à Lyon et la Pomme Bouffe le mois prochain (si Taho*!* le veut bien), on veut des tofs ! (iTof ?) 

En espérant aussi que LGDM d'ici là sera une forte réprésentation de jeunes (des vrais ! pas des retraités  ). Et il y aura pas 150 % de plus par rapport à la liste MacG, ca sera 300 %  !!! (allez on y croit !)


----------



## Macintosheux (15 Janvier 2006)

Bonne soirée, c'était bien sympathique !  
À refaire  

Les photos ! Les photos !


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Janvier 2006)

Macintosheux a dit:
			
		

> Bonne soirée, c'était bien sympathique !
> À refaire
> 
> Les photos ! Les photos !


Pas trop dur le retour ? :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (15 Janvier 2006)

iTof ? ThiGre ? Vous êtes demandés au parloir !


----------



## Macintosheux (15 Janvier 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop dur le retour ? :mouais:


Sur la dernière ligne droite, un peu difficile, mais la perspective du bon lit chaud m'a redonné courage


----------



## iTof (16 Janvier 2006)

pour la Galerie, le soleil ayant été de la partie hier, c'était balade en famille à la découverte des rapaces... :love: donc je m'en occupe ce soir, normalement


----------



## ThiGre (16 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> iTof ? ThiGre ? Vous êtes demandés au parloir !


Bonjour à tous, super sympa cette soirée... Désolé pour le lag, mais depuis que mon Free est down, j'ai plus d'ADSL chez moi et hier j'étais au ski  Superbe journée !

Grand merci à iTof et Etudiant69 pour l'organisation (super les bars de Lyon    ) et encore merci pour l'accueil de la part de tous. à refaire.

Les photos vont suivre... un peu de patience, faut aussi que je travaille


----------



## Yuls (17 Janvier 2006)

Pour faire patienter :

Voir la pièce jointe 8533


Voir la pièce jointe 8534


Voir la pièce jointe 8535


Voir la pièce jointe 8536


Désolé pour la qualité des photos, j'ai pas bien réglé mon 6670...


----------



## ThiGre (17 Janvier 2006)

Mes photos sont placées ici temporairement. Elles sont en mode diaporama automatique...
J'ai pas eu le temps de travailler les images donc c'est du brut d'Ixus... mais ça donne une idée


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Janvier 2006)

ThiGre a dit:
			
		

> Mes photos sont placées ici temporairement. Elles sont en mode diaporama automatique...
> J'ai pas eu le temps de travailler les images donc c'est du brut d'Ixus... mais ça donne une idée


C'est joli, :style: tu le fais avec quoi ton site ?


----------



## golf (17 Janvier 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> C'est joli, :style: tu le fais avec quoi ton site ?


C'est du RapidWeaver [3.2]


----------



## Taho! (17 Janvier 2006)

très sympa les photos, dommage qu'on ne puisse pas en isoler une à cause du flash (pas celui dans la gueule d'E69 )...

iTof, à toi !


----------



## hegemonikon (17 Janvier 2006)

Alors était-ce bien ?
Bon j'ai encore tout raté, désolé un heureux contretemps&#8230; 

Ça manquait un peu de filles non ? Vivement l'ÆS :love:


----------



## Macintosheux (17 Janvier 2006)

ThiGre a dit:
			
		

> Mes photos sont placées ici temporairement. Elles sont en mode diaporama automatique...
> J'ai pas eu le temps de travailler les images donc c'est du brut d'Ixus... mais ça donne une idée


Tu as osé mettre la photo où je suis si photogénique ?!  
(faut dire, si le flash ne t'envoyait pas chez l'ophtalmo, j'aurais les yeux ouverts  )
Renauuuuud !!! C'est par où les bouboules rouges ?  

Merci de les avoir mises en ligne


----------



## iTof (17 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> iTof, à toi !



> aussitôt demandée, aussitôt livrée :love:


----------



## ThiGre (18 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est du RapidWeaver [3.2]


Exact, mais ça ne me satisfait pas pour l'instant...
Je suis encore en phase de test pour renouveller mon interface en 2006 que je faisais avant à la mimine en code HTML +/- pur  

J'attends de voir iWeb et j'ai aussi trouvé Sandvox


----------



## ThiGre (18 Janvier 2006)

Macintosheux a dit:
			
		

> Tu as osé mettre la photo où je suis si photogénique ?!
> (faut dire, si le flash ne t'envoyait pas chez l'ophtalmo, j'aurais les yeux ouverts  )
> Renauuuuud !!! C'est par où les bouboules rouges ?
> 
> Merci de les avoir mises en ligne



En fait j'ai mis en ligne la moins pire   
Pour les yeux rouges, j'ai même pas eu le temps de les virer, mais ça viendra bien un jour 
Les autres sont catastrophiques, Aperture n'y pourrait rien


----------



## ThiGre (18 Janvier 2006)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> > aussitôt demandée, aussitôt livrée :love:


Super... ça reflète bien la bonne ambiance de la soirée !


----------



## elKBron (18 Janvier 2006)

tres bien les photos 
et donc petit coucou de Belgique (la Louvière) !!!

@ThiGre & etudiant69 & Macintosheux : c'etait bien un reset PMU qu'il fallait faire => MERCI


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Janvier 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> MERCI


Pas de quoi


----------



## ThiGre (19 Janvier 2006)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> @ThiGre & etudiant69 & Macintosheux : c'etait bien un reset PMU qu'il fallait faire => MERCI



Content de t'avoir rendu ce petit service !

Bonne frites


----------



## elKBron (22 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> très sympa les photos, dommage qu'on ne puisse pas en isoler une à cause du flash (pas celui dans la gueule d'E69 )...
> 
> iTof, à toi !


 en reflechissant un peu, en etant observateur, et hop, je les ai sur mon dur  aucun flash n'est sécurisé...
si tu veux, je te file l'adresse pour pouvoir les recuperer... niarkniarkniark 

(tu ne m'en voudra pas, ThiGre, hein !?!)


----------

